# wings vs. no wings



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

how much time savings does a set of wings produce? what i am asking is does a set cut down clean up by 20-30% a truck? or.. what do you guys think..


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Given the option I would always choose wings. If you have them and don't need them they can come off. If you need them and don't have them well......you know the rest of the story.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Once you use them you'll wonder why you ever plowed without them. Same reason the expandable plows and OEM wings are so popular, shear productivity.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ClevelandPusher;1069240 said:


> how much time savings does a set of wings produce? what i am asking is does a set cut down clean up by 20-30% a truck? or.. what do you guys think..


I think I want to know what make and model of plow you have.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Wings make a HUGE difference in performance.

Would never use a straight blade without them in a parking lot.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Be carefull, when I put wings on my plow, it flew away!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

MileHigh;1069250 said:


> Wings make a HUGE difference in performance.
> 
> Would never use a straight blade without them.


X10

Easily 30%

we cut most of our lots in half almost.

also kinda depends what type of lots you have, but very much so yes.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

ajslands;1069251 said:


> Be carefull, when I put wings on my plow, it flew away!


I hope your plow had a pilot's license


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Have them on all my plows, including "v". Would not plow with out them unless you are trying to throw the snow up on a bank. IE a long curb line. Well worth the money for the Boss ones.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Mackman;1069257 said:


> I hope your plow had a pilot's license


Bahahahahahahaha :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Does it need a DOT # also?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

ajslands;1069266 said:


> Does it need a DOT # also?


Well...what's the GVWR..


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

MileHigh;1069277 said:


> Well...what's the GVWR..


Don't you need to know GCWR? and what about GVTREW?


----------



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks alot . thats basically what i thought, but just wanted to get others opinion.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1069249 said:


> I think I want to know what make and model of plow you have.


What does that matter?

Adding/Having wings is good.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

25% or more quicker and more productive
they pay for themselves in one storm.

The only thing they don't do real well is windrow, if you have a lot of windrowing (streets, long curb lines, huge parking lot), ti's better to jump out and remove that one side and throw it in the back for a while. (takes about 30 seconds)


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snocrete;1069363 said:


> What does that matter?
> 
> Adding/Having wings is good.


I heard some yellow plows move more snow than red ones. When I was a mechanic for our Sate, we had a BOSS 8ft straight blade and I'm used to my V blade, it was so frustrating using that straight blade. Chasing row after row after row.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We're looking at adding 5-6 sets to our westerns, anyone know of any good sales on these?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

forestfireguy;1069493 said:


> We're looking at adding 5-6 sets to our westerns, anyone know of any good sales on these?


Call Jim @ Equipment Specialists. Best deal I've found!
1-877-361-1227


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

forestfireguy;1069493 said:


> We're looking at adding 5-6 sets to our westerns, anyone know of any good sales on these?


bought mine at CPW (they are a sponsor and have a link at the top) price was great and you can always give them a call.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Do they only make wings for new blades or will they fit on an Meyer regular 8ft blade say 6-8years old?

Do they have to be drilled in? How much added weight?
Where some places that sell them?


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

chris_morrison;1069634 said:


> Anybody know where to buy some wings for a meyer plow?


You can usually get the Meyer ones from Northern Tool.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

wellnermp;1069647 said:


> You can usually get the Meyer ones from Northern Tool.


do you have them? feedback?


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

chris_morrison;1069690 said:


> do you have them? feedback?


I don't have them. I'm getting the Buyers wings for my Meyer blade, they run about 150 bucks cheaper, and the actual Meyer wings don't seem to have any advantage other than yellow paint. The reviews on Northern Tool for the Buyers wings seem to be pretty positive.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

wellnermp;1069861 said:


> I don't have them. I'm getting the Buyers wings for my Meyer blade, they run about 150 bucks cheaper, and the actual Meyer wings don't seem to have any advantage other than yellow paint. The reviews on Northern Tool for the Buyers wings seem to be pretty positive.


there 220 on nothern tool, where u buying for 150?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

chris_morrison;1069634 said:


> Do they only make wings for new blades or will they fit on an Meyer regular 8ft blade say 6-8years old?
> 
> Do they have to be drilled in? How much added weight?
> Where some places that sell them?


chris, if i'm going to buy something i might come here for advice but those specific type of questions should always be, and are, available from the manufacture.

if you buy prowings, they do need to be drilled, its not a big deal, just buy the step drill bit at harbor freight for $12 and follow the instructions. your adding something like 80#.

you can buy them here:
http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...s/Pro-Wings-The-perfect-Snowplow-option/3891/

if your plow in a meyers 2meter this is not for you.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

meyers 2 meter?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

chris_morrison;1070028 said:


> meyers 2 meter?


beats me, its what they say in the disclaimer.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

my new plow is coming with the wings aready on it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chris_morrison;1070028 said:


> meyers 2 meter?





Grn Mtn;1070118 said:


> beats me, its what they say in the disclaimer.


2 Meter was Meyer's designation for their small TM series 6 ft plows. 2 meters is 6 ft in the metric system....


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

I almost never take them off. Wings all the way. Saves us lots of time, id say 30+%


----------



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a western 8.6 pro, 8.6 western pro plus, and 7.6 western pro. I figure the wings should help a lot on clean up. I know I should get a V-Blade but very $$$ and I here they break more frequently.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

ClevelandPusher;1070234 said:


> i have a western 8.6 pro, 8.6 western pro plus, and 7.6 western pro. I figure the wings should help a lot on clean up. I know I should get a V-Blade but very $$$ and *I here they break more frequently*.


What would break more frequently? Why would they break more? No reason at all, get yourself a V and you will never go back.


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

I am set up for and tend to mostly do the moderate to larger sized lots and with the wings I certainly can move a large amount of snow off the lot in a hurry. I would certainly not want to do them without the wings now that I have them. Like others have said it works best to pop off the one side if your going to be windrowing on the last pass, altho I dont always do so especially on the first few storms. I would definitely suggest wings for any straight blade. With the wings on my Boss plow I am able to quickly clear lots off and I would have to agree with others estimates of 20 to 30% time saveings.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Speaking of wings, where can i find a set for my Snoway Mega V. i think i want them if everyone else has them


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

So I called nothern tool to order me a set but they wont ship to canada because it coming right from the factory.

Anybody else know where I can get some wings?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

chris_morrison;1070440 said:


> So I called nothern tool to order me a set but they wont ship to canada because it coming right from the factory.
> 
> Anybody else know where I can get some wings?


Angelos supply


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Chris here is a old post on rekin a plow its on some 2meter boards w/wings http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33130


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*They will fit your Meyer plow*

We use them on all our plows and have for many years. Can't imagine plowing without them unless I was charging by the hour.LOL


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ClevelandPusher;1070234 said:


> i have a western 8.6 pro, 8.6 western pro plus, and 7.6 western pro. I figure the wings should help a lot on clean up. I know I should get a V-Blade but very $$$ and I here they break more frequently.


I always thought that one of the plow ribs was in the way of the wings on the Pro 8.5's???

Did you end up cutting part of the rib out to allow room for the pin, or was it not an issue?


----------

